# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  اشتراط إذن الزوج لعمل المرأة

## محمد عقله

*جديد 23-**8**-2008* *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اشتراط إذن الزوج لعمل المرأة وما يترتب عليه من أحكام* *,**دراسة فقهية مقارنة* 







*إعداد* *الدكتورة ردينا إبراهيم الرفاعي* *أستاذ مساعد، قسم الفقه وأصوله، كلية الشريعة، الجامعة الأردنية* *الدكتورة جميلة عبد القادر الرفاعي* *أستاذ مساعد، قسم الفقه وأصوله، كلية الشريعة ، الجامعة الأردنية* *اشتراط إذن الزوج لعمل المرأة وما يترتب عليه من أحكام دراسة فقهية مقارنة* *الملخص*  *تناولت الدراسة موضوع اشتراط إذن الزوج لعمل المرأة، وبينا فيه حق الزوج في منع زوجته من العمل، وحق المرأة العاملة في النفقة ،وهل يعتبر العمل سببا ً مسقطا ً لهذا الحق ؟ وهل للزوج الحق في راتب المرأة، أو في جزء منه بحيث تكلف بالمشاركة معه بالإنفاق على أسرتها ؟مع بيان آراء الفقهاء ومناقشة أدلتهم في كل المسائل وبيان الراجح منها**.* *الـ**مـقـدمـ**ة* *     إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونتوب إليه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا ، من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له ولياً مرشداً ، ونشهد أن لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله** والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، وعلى اله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن سار على نهجه إلى يوم الدين،وبعد:* *   فإن الإسلام قد حرص أشد الحرص على بقاء العلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع سليمة وقوية وبخاصة في دائرة الأسرة ، فشرع من الأحكام ما يكفل ذلك ، ومنها بيان الحقوق والواجبات لكل من الرجل والمرأة،* *وبيان الأحكام المتعلقة بعمل المرأة بما في ذلك الشروط الواجبة له**.*
*  ولما كانت المرأة راعية في بيتها وهي مسؤولة**عن رعيتها، والرجل مسؤول عن المرأة وعن شؤون البيت وتلبية حاجاته، ومكلف شرعا**ًًً** وقانونا**ً** بحفظ مصالحها وتوفير السعادة لها،  وكان عمل المرأة خيره يعود لها، وأضراره تعود عليهما، سواء**أ* *كانت هذه الأضرار مادية* *أم* *معنوية ، كان لابد من البحث في مسألة اشتراط إذن الزوج لعمل المرأة .*
*  وبعد الاطلاع على هذه المسألة يتبين لنا أن فيها خلاف،وترتب على هذا الخلاف الاختلاف في استحقاقها للنفقة،أو إنفاقها من راتبها على بيتها،كل ذلك دفعنا إلى دراسة هذا الموضوع لتوضيح حكمه، وذلك من خلال الرجوع إلى النصوص، والبحث فيها بعمق ، ودراسة مذاهب الفقهاء وأدلتهم .*
*وتكمن أهمية الموضوع في كونه يعالج قضية اجتماعية مهمة أصبحت من الأمور التي تؤدي إلى هدم كيان الأسرة ،والمحاكم الشرعية تنظر في مئات القضايا المتعلقة بهذه المسألة,وهذا يستدعي بيان الأحكام الشرعية فيها مما يقلص من دائرة النزاع بين الأزواج ،وبالتالي يوفر الاستقرار والاستمرار للأسرة المسلمة.*
*وجاءت خطة البحث على النحو الآتي:*
*أولاً**:* *مصطلحات تهم البحث*
*     ثانياً**: عمل المرأة داخل البيت من أجل رعاية الأسرة* 
*ثالثاً**: عمل المرأة داخل البيت من أجل الاكتساب .*
*رابعاً**: اشتراط إذن الزوج لعمل المرأة داخل البيت*
*خامساً** :حكم عمل المرأة خارج البيت .*
*سادساً** : إذن الزوج شرط لجواز خروج المرأة للعمل* 
*سابعاً** : اشتراط العمل في عقد الزواج .*
*      ثامناً** : نفقة المرأة العاملة .*
*ا_** خروج المرأة للعمل بموافقة الزوج .*
*ب_** خروج المرأة للعمل دون موافقة الزوج*
*      تاسعاً** : حكم مشاركة المرأة العاملة في النفقة على بيتها .*
*     الخاتمة وفيها أهم النتائج والتوصيات .*
*  نسأل  الله أن نكون قد وفقنا إلى الصواب ،وأن يجعل عملنا خالصا لوجهه الكريم، مع اعترافنا بأن الجهد البشري لا يخلو من خلل أو نقص،لذا فإن أصبنا فمن الله وإن أخطانا فمن أنفسنا ، والحمد لله رب العالمين* .

*أولاً**:* *مصطلحات تهم البحث* *المسألة الأولى: تعريف الشرط*
*الشرط في اللغة:**بالتحريك* * العلامة**،والجمع أشراط ،ويطلق على الإلزام بالشيء**(1)**.*
* الشرط في الاصطلاح:ما يتوقف وجود الشيء على وجوده وكان خارجا عن حقيقته ولا يلزم من وجوده وجود الشيء ولكن يلزم من عدمه العدم(2)**.*
*المسألة الثانية: تعريف* *الإذن* 
*الإذن في اللغة:نقول** أذن بالشيء**إذناً بمعنى علم ،والأذان الإعلام ،و**أذن له في الشيء بمعنى أباحه له وسمح له(3)* *.*
*الإذن في الاصطلاح :-هو إباحة ما كان ممنوعا**ً** من فعل أو قول(4)**.*
*المسألة الثالثة:تعريف العمل* 
*  العمل في اللغة :هو المهنة والفعل* *،والجمع أعمال**، والعامل هو الذي يتولى أمور الرجل في ماله وملكه وعمله 5)**.*
*  العمل في الاصطلاح : " وهو الجهد الذي يبذله الإنسان سواء أكان عقليا**ً** أم عضليا**ً** من أجل تحقيق منفعة"(6).وعرف بأنه: "كل فعل كان بقصد وفكر سواء أكان من أعمال القلب كالني**ة** أم من أفعال الجوارح "(7).*
*المسألة الرابعة: تعريف المهنة*
*المهنة في اللغة: الحذق بالعمل(8)* *.*
*المهنة في الاصطلاح بأنها :ـ "الحرفة التي يتخذها الشخص لكسب العيش"(9)* *.*
*المسألة الخامسة:تعريف الخدمة* 
*الخدمة في اللغة: مرادفه للمهنة (10)**.*
*غير أنها خصصت في الاصطلاح بالقيام بالأعمال الخاصة لشخص أو أشخاص أو القيام بأعمال معينه في مكان معين (11)**,** وعلية فالمهنة أخص من الخدمة لاشتراط المهارة فيها كما وأنها تكون بقصد الكسب .*

*ثانياً**: عمل المرأة داخل البيت من أجل رعاية الأسر**ة* *   ذكرنا سابقا أن المهنة والخدمة بينهما عموم وخصوص فالمهنة أخص من الخدمة، لأن من يقوم بالمهنة يكون حاذقا ً وماهراً في عمله، وبناء على التفريق السابق، فإن خدمة المرأة في بيتها  تعني: القيام بالأعمال الخاصة المتعلقة بإدارة المنزل والقيام على رعاية من فيه.*
*    أما عمل المرأة داخل البيت فهو كل فعل تقصد فيه الاكتساب وزيادة الدخل كالنسيج، و**حضانة** أطفال الغير بالأجرة، وكصناعة الأطعمة، والأشربة، وتربية الطيور والحيوانات وغيره**ا0*
*   وحكم خدمة المرأة في منزلها والقيام على رعاية أسرتها أمر مندوب إليه ومن خير ما تتقرب به المرأة إلى الله تعالى، فبيت الزوجية هو المكان الذي يوفر للمرأة الاستقرار والسكن، فهي عندما ترعى بيتها وتوفر أسباب السعادة لزوجها وأبنا**ئ**ها تطبيقا**ً** لقوله تعالى :ـ"* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ"(سورة التحريم:6).**فهي تعينهم على المعروف وتنهاهم عن المنكر فتكون بذلك نالت رضا الله تعالى متى أخلصت النية ، ورضيت وسعدت بنجاحها وتميزها المتمثل في نجاح أسرتها .* 
*  وقد دلت جملة من النصوص على فضل وثواب خدمة المرأة في بيتها ومنها:*

*1.   * *قال تعالى: "**وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ* *" .( سورة البقرة:228)* *   وجه الاستدلال:قال ابن كثير في تفسيره:**وقوله {ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف} أي ولهن على الرجال من الحق مثل ما للرجال عليهن، فليؤد كل واحد منهما إلى الآخر ما يجب عليه بالمعروف،* *ومن المعروف الذي تقوم به المرأة تجاه أسرتها أن تقوم على رعايتها وتوفير السعادة والاطمئنان لأفرادها.* 
*2** . قال علية الصلاة السلام في نساء قريش المؤمنات:ـ" خير نساء ركبن الإبل صالح نساء قريش أحناهن على يتيم في صغره، وأرعاهن على زوج في ذات يد".(12)*
* وجه الاستدلال:أن هذه** الرعاية تستوجب قيامها بحق زوجها وأبنائها ورعايتها لشؤون أسرتها .(13)* 
*3**.قال علية الصلاة السلام : "كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته والمرأة راعية في بيت زوجها وولده، وهي مسؤولة عن رعيتها ".(14)* 
*4**. عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر قالت: " بعد أن تزوجني الزبير بن العوام كنت أعلف فرسه،* *وأكفيه مؤو نته وأسوسه, وأدق النوى للناضج و**أ**علفه و**أ**سقيه الماء، واخر**ز** عربه، واعجن له ولم أكن أحسن الخبز، فكان يخبزن لي  جارات من الأنصار**،** وكنت* *أ**نقل النوى من* *أ**رض الزبير على ر**أ**سي وهو على ثلثي فرسخ حتى أرسل لي أبو بكر بخادم فكأنما* *أ**عتقني". (15)* 
*5**.**عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت**:** تزوجني رسول الله فانتقاني فأدخلني بيت زينب بنت خزيمة أم المساكين بعد أن ماتت، فإذا جرة ، فاطلعت فيها فإذا فيها شيء من شعير، وإذا رحى وبرمة ،(16) وقدر فنظرت فيها فإذا كعب من إهالة (17) قالت: فأخذت ذلك الشعير فطحنته ثم عصدته في البرمة وأخذت الكعب من الإهالة ف**أ**دمته به ،قالت: فكان ذلك طعام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وطعام أهله ليلة عرسه.(18)* 
*وجه الاستدلال:تحث الأحاديث السابقة على حسن رعاية المرأة لأسرتها وقد بين حديث أسماء وأم سلمة صوراً من حسن الرعاية.*
*هذا ولا تجبر المرأة على الخدمة في منزلها لعدم وجوب ذلك عليها (19)،بل إذا كانت المرأة لا تخدم نفسها بأن كانت ممن تخدم مثيلاتها، أو كانت مريضة فيلزم الزوج بإحضار خادمة لها، لقوله تعالى : "**وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ*".(*سورة النساء:*19) *ومن العشرة بالمعروف أن يقيم لها من يخدمها إذا كانت مخدومة في بيت أهلها. (20) .*

*ثالثاً**:**ع**مل المرأة داخل البيت من أجل الاكتساب* *  وهو كل فعل تقصد به المرأة اكتساب المال وزيادة الدخل ،ويكون ذلك داخل البيت ،كعملها بالصناعات الخفيفة كالنسيج**,** وصناعة الأطعمة والأشربة ،أو قيامها بتربية الحيوانات والطيور، ويكون ذلك داخل البيت ولا يحتاج منها إلى مغادرة البيت.*
* حكم عمل المرأة داخل البيت من أجل الاكتساب*
*   اتفق الفقهاء على القول بجواز قيام المرأة بكل عمل يعود عليها بالفائدة بشرط ألا يتعارض مع واجبات الزوجية الأساسية(21) . ولا تجبر على العمل في أي حال غير حالات الضرورة التي تخشى معها على نفسها من الهلاك  جاء** في** حاشية الدسوقي:" ليس على الزوجة القيام بأي عمل يراد منه الاكتساب،أي لا تجبر لأن هذه الأشياء ليست من أنواع الخدمة،وإنما من أنواع التكسب وليس على الزوجة أن تتكسب للزوج إلا أن تتطوع ً "(22).*

*رابعاً**: إذن الزوج في عمل المرأة داخل البيت* *    إذا عملت المرأة داخل البيت بمهنة كالحياكة**,** أو التجارة**,** فهل يشترط لذلك موافقة الزوج وإذا منعها فهل تجب عليها الطاعة ؟*
*اختلف** الفقهاء في هذه المسألة إلى قولين** :* 
*القول الأول:* 
*        ذهب الحنفية في قول(23)، والشافعية(24) إلى القول بجواز عمل المرأة داخل البيت بالتجارة وغيرها مما يشرع بإذن الزوج وبغير إذنه،** جاء** في حاشية**ابن عابدين** : "أما العمل الذي لا ضرر له فيه، فلا وجه لمنعها منه خصوصا ً في حال غيبته عن بيته،فإن ترك المرأة بلا عمل في بيتها يؤدي إلى وساوس النفس والشيطان"(25).*
*القول الثاني* *:*
*    ذهب الحنفية(26)  في قول والمالكية (27)  إلى القول: بأن للزوج منعها من الغزل ومن كل عمل،ولو تبرعا ً لأجنبي،ولو قابلة أو مغسلة،**جاء في حاشية* *ابن عابدين :"وله منعها من كل عمل يؤدي إلى تنقيص حقه أو ضرره أو إلى خروجها من بيته ".*
*   أدلة أصحاب القول الأول**:*
*استدل القائلون بأنه ليس للزوج منع زوجته من العمل داخل البيت بعدة أدلة أجملها على النحو الآتي:*
*1. روى عن زينب بنت جحش أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها:"أنها كانت امرأة صناع اليد فكانت تدبغ  وتخرز وتتصدق في سبيل الله".(28)*
*وجه الاستدلال:أفاد حديث زينب رضي الله عنها أنها كانت تعمل في بيتها ،وكانت تتكسب من ذلك ولم ينكر عليها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك ،فكان إقراراً منه عليه الصلاة والسلام*
*2. عن علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه قال : "نهانا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " عن كسب الأمة إلا ما عملت بيدها وقال هكذا بأصابعه نحو الخبز* *,**والغزل* *,**والنقش(29) .*
*وجه الاستدلال: نهي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كسب الأمة إلا ما كان من قبيل الغزل والنقش فدل ذلك على جواز مثل هذه الأعمال وعلى مشروعيتها.*
*3.**قال**صلى الله عليه وسلم** :"لا ضرر ولا ضرار"(30).*
*وجه الاستدلال:* *منع** المرأة من العمل وهي داخل بيتها ،وقد أدت ما عليها من واجبات**و**بغير حق يلحق بها الضرر مادياً ونفسيا ،ً فالزوج يكون بذلك قد تعسف في استعمال حقه في منعها.*

*أدلة أصحاب القول الثاني:* 
*استدل القائلون بأن للزوج منع زوجته من العمل داخل البيت بعدة أدلة أوجزها على النحو الآتي:*
*1.   * *ا**ن الزوجة لا ضرورة لها للعمل لوجوب كفايتها ونفقتها على زوجها أو على أهلها لذا كان من حقه منعها.* 
*2. إن عمل المرأة يؤدي بها إلى التعب المنقص لجمالها،والمحافظة على جمالها وحسنها واجب عليها وحق للزوج .*
*3.المرأة مأمورة بطاعة زوجها ومن طاعتها له أن تأتمر بأمره وتنتهي عما نهاها عنه .*

*المناقشة والترجيح:*
*أولا:رد أصحاب القول الثاني(المالكية) على أدلة الفريق الأول(الشافعية) .*
*1.   * *ا**ن القول بعدم تضرر الرجل من عمل المرأة داخل البيت فيه نظر* *،**لأن الضرر متفاوت بحسب العرف وبحسب الشخص نفسه،وبحسب طبيعة العمل الذي تقوم* *به** المرأة.*
*2.   * *أما الاستدلال بحديث زينب ففيه دلالة على جواز العمل داخل البيت مطلقا ولم يقم الدليل على معارضة النبي لعملها**,** وعمل زينب رضي الله عنها في بيتها وسكوت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه يدل على إقراره على عملها.*
*وفي حالة رض**ا** الزوج بعمل المرأة داخل البيت لا خلاف بين الفقهاء في جوازه .*
* ثانيا:* *رد أصحاب القول الأول (الشافعية) على أدلة أصحاب القول الثاني(المالكية):*
*1. ويرد على  القول بأن خروج المرأة لا يكون إلا لضرورة يدل على* *أ**نه من المحظورا**ت** لأن الضرورات هي التي تبيح المحظورات،ففي ذلك نظر إذ لا ضرورة في خروج النساء مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للقتال والجهاد , وليس بواجب عليهن إلا أن يتطوعن**.*
*2. ثم إن المرأة تعمل لتحقق حاجات كثيرة منها النفسية**,* *فهي تحقق السعادة لنفسها بعملها، وقد يكون عملها لتفريغ طاقات إبداعية كامنة في نفسها.*
*3**.**و**المرأة مكفولة النفقة والمؤونة وهي في الوقت ذاته تأخذ حقها كاملا**ً** في الميراث فوجوب نفقتها على الغير لا يمنع من أن تكسب لنفسها المزيد من المال.  * 
*   4* *.** أن الحالة النفسية والتوتر الذي يلحق بالمرأة نتيجة لعدم عملها والفراغ الذي تعيش هو أيضا ً منقص لجمالها وموهن لصحتها*

* ثالثاً:* *القول ال**مختار*
*   إن القول بحق الزوج في منع الزوجة م**ن الاكتساب** داخل البيت هو الأرجح لوجوب طاعة المرأة لزوجها**،** ولأن قيامها ببعض المهن قد يؤثر على مكانتها الاجتماعية، أو تؤذيه أو تؤثر على وضعه الاجتماعي، فما دام الزوج قد وفر لها ما تريد،وسعى لإسعادها حتى بمنعها من العمل ،ولمحافظته على صحتها وجمالها، ولأن عدم الطاعة في هذا الأمر قد يعود بالأضرار على استقرار الأسرة واطمئنان الأولاد* *,**ف**للزوج منعها مادام عملها يؤدي إلى تنقيص حقه أو ضرره، أما العمل الذي لا ضرر فيه ولا تنقيص من حقه وتقوم به حال غيبته فلا مبرر لمنعه وإنما في منعه لها يكون متعسفا ً .*
*خامساً**: حكم عمل المرأة خارج البيت* *   ويقصد بعمل المرأة خارج البيت: كل عمل تقوم به المرأة خارج البيت بقصد الحصول  على الأجر والكسب ( الراتب ) كعملها في مجالات التربية والتعليم**,** وفي المستشفيات**,**والشركات    * *وغيرها من مؤسسات الدولة.*
*   أتفق الفقهاء على جواز عمل المرأة خارج البيت بالشروط والضوابط* *التالية:** (31)* 
*    أولا:ـ أن يكون العمل مشروعا**في أصله ولا تمنع المرأة من مزاولته:*
*   فيحرم على المرأة كل عمل تستغل فيه أنوثتها وجسدها كالعمل في المقاهي الليلية، أو عارضة أزياء، أو تعمل بالتجارة بالمخدرات، وكذا كل عمل محرم شرعا أو يساعد على فعل محرم، وكذا كل عمل يتطلب سفرا يحرمه الشرع لحاجتها لرحم محرم.* 
*    ثانيا: أن لا يتنافى العمل مع طبيعة المرأة.*
*   كأن تعمل المرأة في الأعمال البدنية  الشاقة التي تحتاج إلى قوة عضلية، أو تحتاج لساعات طويلة تستنزف المرأة خلالها كل طاقاتها، وتوقع  نفسها في الحرج والضيق،قال تعالى:ـ "* يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ *" (185:البقرة)( و قال تعالى:"** مَا يُرِيدُ اللّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ حَرَجٍ (6:المائدة)* 
*     ثالثا:ـ إذن الولي أو الزوج:*
*    المرأة راعية في بيتها وهي مسئولة عن رعيتها، والرجل مسئول عن المرأة وعن شؤون البيت وتلبية حاجاته، ومكلف شرعا وقانونا بحفظ مصالحها وتوفير السعادة لها.* 
* وعمل المرأة خيره يعود لها، وأضراره تعود عليهما، سواء كانت هذه الأضرار مادية أو معنوية ،لذا كان لابد من إذنه وموافقته على عملها * *.*
*     رابعا :  أن تأمن المرأة الفتنة* 
*    فإن كانت لا تأمن على نفسها من ضرر الآخرين وإيذائهم  لها حسيا ً أو معنويا ً، وكان الضرر أعظم من الفوائد العائدة عليها  من العمل، فعليها أن تقدم درء المفاسد على جلب المصالح ،وتتحمل الضرر الخاص لدفع الضرر العام .*
*     خامسا : عدم الخلوة والاختلاط بالرجال*
*  فكل عمل مختلط أو فيه خلوة بين النساء والرجال الأجانب يحرمه الإسلام، وإن كان العمل مباحا ً في أصله، فمفاسد الخلوة وال**إ**ختلاط تفتك بالمجتمعات وتهدد بانهيار الأسر**.*
*    سادسا : عدم تعارض عمل المرأة مع واجباتها الأخرى.*
*   فإذا تعارض عملها مع واجباتها الزوجية، أو واجبات الأمومة قدمت تلك الواجبات على العمل، ففقه الأولويات يقتضي تقديم الحقوق الزوجية، وحقوق الأبناء على غيرها من المباحات، فالعمل يأخذ حكمه بحسب مايفضي إليه من المصالح أو المفاسد، فإذا حقق مصلحة ودرءا مفسدة فهو مباح ،وإذا أفضي إلى جلب المفاسد فهو محرم.*
*   سابعا: أن تلتزم هي بأحكام الإسلام في سلوكها والتي منها*
*   أـ الالتزام باللباس الشرعي: ففي لباسها تلتزم باللباس الشرعي الذي أمر به الشارع الحكيم بقوله تعالى:"* *وليضربن بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ"(31:النور)**"و قال تعالى: "** يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاء الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَن يُعْرَفْنَ فَلَا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا (59: الأحزاب)* 

* واستدل**وا** على جواز عمل المرأة خارج البيت إذا طبقت الشروط الضوابط الواجب مراعاتها بأدلةٍ منها :*
*1.   * *قال تعالى* : *وَلَمَّا وَرَدَ مَاء مَدْيَنَ وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ أُمَّةً مِّنَ النَّاسِ يَسْقُونَ وَوَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمُ امْرَأتَيْنِ تَذُودَانِ قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُمَا قَالَتَا لَا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاء وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ" .( سورة القصص:23) .*
*وجه الاستدلال:* *قال ابن كثيرفي تفسيره:**ووجد من دونهم امرأتين تذودان} أي تكفكفان غنمهما أن ترد مع غنم أولئك الرعاء لئلا يؤذيا، فلما رآهما موسى عليه السلام رق لهما ورحمهما {قال ما خطبكما ؟} أي ما خبركما لا تردان مع هؤلاء ؟ {قالتا لا نسقي حتى يصدر الرعاء} أي لا يحصل لنا سقي إلا بعد فراغ هؤلاء {وأبونا شيخ كبير} أي فهذا* الحال الملجىء لنا إلى ما ترى،فالآية تدل على جواز العمل عند الحاجة.
*2**.عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:خرجت سودة بنت زمعة ليلا ً فرآها عمر فعرفها فقال:إنك والله سودة ما تخفين علينا**,**فرجعت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكرت ذلك له وهو في حجرتي يتعش،**و**إن في يده لعرقا ً**,** ف**أ**نزل الله تعالى  عليه فرفع عنه وهو يقول : قد أذن الله لكن أن تخرجن لحوائجكن"(32)**.*
*وجه الاستدلال: دل الحديث على جواز خروج المرأة لقضاء حاجاتها وإن كان ليلا ً،وقد يقال:بأن هذا الحديث خاص بحالة خاصة،يرد:ب**أ**ن العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب.*
*3.**رو**ي** أن عائشة رضي الله عنها سامت بريدة* *,أي* *أرادت شراءها من أهلها فأبوا أن يبيعوها إلا أن يشترطوا الولاء* *,**فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنما الولاء لمن* *أ**عتق "(33)**.*
*وجه الاستدلال: ذكر الحديث في باب البيع والشراء مع النساء فدل على أن الصفقة كانت بين عائشة وبين الرجال من قوم بريده ولما جاز للنساء الشراء جاز لهن البيع والتجارة .*
*4.** عن الربيع بنت معوذ رضي الله عنها قالت: " كنا نغزو مع الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنسقى القوم، ونخدمهم ونرد الجرحى والقتلى إلى المدينة".(34)*
*5.**عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن أم سلمه اتخذت يوم حنين خنجرا**ً** فكان معها، فرآها أبو طلحه فقال يا رسول الله: هذه أم سلمه معها خنجرا، فقال رسول الله: ما هذا الخنجر ؟ فقالت: اتخذته* *ا**ن دنا مني أحد من المشركين بقرت به بطنه، فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضحك.(35)*
*6**. عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يغزو بأم سليم ونسوة من الأنصار معه إذا غزا، فيسقين الماء ويداوين الجرحى "(36)*
*7.** إذن الرسول عليه السلام لخالة جابر بن عبد الله بالخروج لتجد نخلها وهي في عدتها ،فعن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال : طلقت خالتي فأرادت أن تجد نخلها، فزجرها رجل أن تخرج وهي في فترة العدة، فأتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :" بلى فجدي نخلك فإنك عسى أن تصدقي أو تفعلي معروفا" .(37)*
*وجه الاستدلال:**أجاز الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم العمل للمعتدة، فيكون ذلك لغير المعتدة من باب أولى، كما وأن الحديث لم يعلل العمل بالنفقة على نفسها (38)* *.* 
*8.**الأصل أن تعالج المرأة المرأة، ولا يجوز للرجال معالجة النساء إلا عند عدم وجود النساء المتخصصات القادرات على أداء الواجب، فتأهيل النساء وعملهن يسد حاجات المجتمع ويرفع الحرج عن الناس .*


*سادساً**: إذن الزوج شرط لجواز خروج المرأة للعمل* *   اتفق الفقهاء(39)  على وجوب طاعة الزوجة لزوجها مادام**يأمرها بما يوافق الشريعة الإسلامية ويحقق المصالح العامة للأسرة ،فإذا منع الزوج زوجته من العمل فعليها الطاعة والأدلة الدالة على مشروعية إذن الزوج كثيرة منها:* 
*1**.** قوله تعالى:ـ* الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاء بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنفَقُواْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ *" .( سورة النساء:34)* 
*2**.** قوله عليه السلام : أيما امرأة ماتت وزوجها عنها راض دخلت الجنة (40)* 
*وجه الدلالة : أن النصوص السابقة تشير إلى أن طاعة الزوج واجبة على الزوجة ومن طاعتها له أن لا تخرج للعمل إلا بإذنه .*

*3.** عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" لا يحل للمرأة أن تصوم وزوجها شاهد  إلا بإذنه، ولا تأذن في بيته إلا بإذنه، وما أنفقت من نفقة من غير أمره فإنه يؤدي إليه شطره " .(41)* 
*فخروج المرأة للعمل كالصوم يفوت مصالح وحاجات للرجل لذا وجب أخذ موافقته.*
*4**. قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :" لا يجوز لامرأة عطية إلا بإذن زوجها "(42)*
*5**. قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :" إذا استأذنكم نساؤكم بالليل على المسجد فأذنوا لهن "(43)* 
*6**.قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : "ألا أن لكم على نسائكم حقاً، ولنسائكم عليكم حقا، فأما حقكم على نسائكم، فلا يوطئن فرشكم من تكرهون، ولا يأذن في بيوتكم لمن تكرهون" .(44)*
*وجه الاستدلال** من الأحاديث السابقة** : أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  حرم في الحديث الأول على المراة صوم التطوع إذا كان الزوج شاهدا ً إلا بعد موافقته، واشترط الإذن لذلك؛ لأن الصوم يعطل عليه بعض المصالح، وكذا  منع المرأة من أن تعطي من مال زوجها إلا بإذنه، أو أن تخرج للصلاة في المسجد إلا بإذنه،  فدل ذلك على أن* *ا**ذن الزوج أمر مطلوب في** أمور الأسرة كلها وفي* *كل ما تعود المصالح والمفاسد فيه عليهما،أو في كل ما يفوت على الزوج مصلحة .*
*7**. أن نفقة الزوجة وكفايتها على زوجها، فهو ملزم بتحقيق حاجاتها، وطاعتها لزوجها واجبة وعملها مباح ، والواجب يقدم على المباح ،* *وب**خاصة إذا عُلم أن في الأخذ بالمباح في هذه المسألة إنقاص لحق الزوج وإضرار به وتضييع لأمر واجب .*
*8**. يجب على المرأة أن توازن بين المصالح والمفاسد فمصلحة استمرار الأسرة، وصناعة الأبناء وتربيتهم في ظل الأبوين وتحقيق الراحة النفسية والجسمية لهم أولى من المصالح التي تجنيها من صناعة الأشياء.*
*9**. استقرار الأسرة واستمرارها هدف شرع الله له من الأحكام ما يقيمه ومن ذلك طاعة الزوجة لزوجها وأن يتولى الزوج قيادة الأسرة، ومن مقتضيات ذلك أن لا تخرج للعمل إلا بإذنه وموافقته.*
*و**تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن المرأة** قد تكون عاملة منذ سنوات ولها حقوق تخسرها إذا تركت العمل، كأن تكون عاملة، ولها تقاعد أو ضمان تستحقه بعد سنوات  قليلة أو بعد بضعة أشهر، ففي هذه هذه الحالة أرى أن لا يجوز للزوج منع زوجته من العمل إلا إذا عوضها  عن الخسارة التي قد تترتب على تركها للعمل ،ما دام متعسفاً في منعها من عملها.*
*قال**  السر**طاوي:**"استقر عمل المحاكم على* *أ**نه ليس للزوج منع زوجته من العمل إذا تزوجها وهي تعمل ولا يعتبر خروجها نشوزا ً "(45)* *.*
*وجاء في قرارات مجمع الفقه الإسلامي المنعقد في دبي في الفترة مابين 3 صفر /5/ربيع الأول /1426 هـ**قرار رقم 2/16.:*
*1.لا يجوز للزوج أن يسيء استعمال الحق بمنع الزوجة من العمل أو مطالبتها بتركه إذا كان بقصد الإضرار بها أو ترتب على ذلك مفسدة وضرر يربو على المصلحة المرتجاة .*
*2.ينطبق على الزوجة إذا قصدت من البقاء في عملها ال**ا**ضرار بالزوج أو الأسرة وترتب على عملها ضرر يربو على المصلحة المرتجاة منه.*

*شروط الأخذ بإذن الزوج :* 
*يعتبر إذن الزوج مُهماً ويؤخذ به متى توفرت له الشروط التالية:* 
*1.   * *قيام الزوجية : إذ لا معنى للإذن إلا بقيام العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة على أساس عقد الزواج الصحيح .*
*2.   * *أن يكون الزوج بالغا ً عاقلاً لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:" رفع القلم عن ثلاث: عن النائم حتى يستيقظ، عن الصغير حتى يكبر، وعن المجنون حتى يعقل"(46)* *،** فغير البالغ والمجنون لا عبرة بإذنه أو عدمه لأن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.*
*3. أن يكون الإذن فيما أباحه الله تعالى، فليس له أن بإذن لها بالعمل فيما هو محرم، أو أن تخالف شرطاً من الشروط الشرعية الواجب مراعاتها عند خروجها للعمل.*
*جاء في الفتاوى الخانية : "ليس للمرأة أن تخرج بغير إذن زوجها إلا بأسباب متعددة، منها إذا كانت في منزل يخاف السقوط عليها، ومنها الخروج إلى مجلس العلم إذا وقعت لها نازلة، ولم يكن الزوج فقيهاَ،ومنها الخروج إلى الحج الفرض إذا وجدت محرما ،ً ومنها الخروج إلى زيارة الوالدين وتعزيتهما وعيادته**م**ا"(47).*
*نخلص إلى القول بأن الزوج إذا تزوج المرأة وهي تعمل فلا يحق له أن يتعسف في استعمال حقه ويمنعها إلا إذا رضيت بذلك،أما إذا توظفت هي في بيت الزوجية فيحق له اذا رأى أن مصلحة أولاده وأسرته في منعها من العمل.*

*سابعاً**: اشتراط العمل في عقد الزواج* *إذا اشترطت الزوجة على زوجها العمل في عقد الزواج فهل للزوج منعها منه ؟* *اتفق الفقهاء (48)على وجوب الوفاء بالشرط إذا كان مما جاء الشرع بجوازه، أو جرى به العرف الصحيح في البلد الذي يعمل به الزوجان ،وكان الشرط لا يتناقض مع العقد، وعمل المرأة مما جرى به العرف الصحيح في غالب البلاد الإسلامية مادام مقيداً بالقيود الشرعية، لذا وجب على الزوج الوفاء به وعدم منع الزوجة منه، وعلية الوفاء بهذا الشرط* 
*واستدل الفقهاء على هذا القول بأدلة منها:*
*1.**قال تعالى : "*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَوْفُواْ بِالْعُقُودِ *"(سورة المائدة:1)*
*2.**قال تعالى:"* وَبِعَهْدِ اللّهِ أَوْفُواْ *", (سورة الأنعام:152)*
*3 .**قال تعالى :"* وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِمْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ *"(سورة المؤمنون:8) * 
*وجه الاستدلال** من الآيات السابقة** : أن الآيات تأمر بالوفاء بالعق**ود* * بشروطه**ا**الصحيحة وغير المخالفة لمقتضي العقد , وتحقيق المنافع للمتعاقدين** ،وكذلك شرط عمل المرأة إن كان  ضمن الضوابط الشرعية التي ذكرت يجب الوفاء به.*
*4.**قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: إن أحق الشروط أن توفوا ما استحللتم به الفروج "(49)**.*
*5.**قال علية الصلاة والسلام: المسلمون عند شروطهم إلا شرطا أحل حراماً أو حرم حلالاً. (50)**.*
*6.**روي أن رجلا تزوج امرأة وشرط لها أن لا تسكن إلا في دارها , ثم بدا له بعد ذلك أن ينقلها إلي داره فتخاصما إلى عمر فقال: عمر لها شرطها , مقاطع الحقوق عند الشروط ولها ما شرطت(51)**.*
*وجه الاستدلال: ـ إن الأحاديث السابقة تدل** على** وجوب الوفاء بالشروط* *التي وجدت مع العقود،فان اشترطت المرة العمل وكان في  الأعمال المباحة،جاز لها ذلك،ووجب الوفاء به* *،وبه أخذ القانون الأردني جاء في المادة (19 )من قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني فيما يتعلق بشروط الزوجين في العقد ما يلي :* 
*"ـ إذا اشترط في العقد شرط نافع لأحد الطرفين ولم يكن منافيا ً لمقاصد الزواج ولم يلتزم بما هو محظور شرعاً، وسجل في الوثيقة وجببت مراعاته وفقا لما يلي :* 
*    ـ إذا اشترطت الزوجة على زوجها شرطاً تتحقق لها به مصلحة غير محظورة شرعاً ولا يمس حق الغير , ك**أ**ن تشترط عليه أن لا يخرجها من بلدها ،أو أن لا يتزوج عليها، أو أن يجعل أمرها بيدها تطلق نفسها إذا شاءت، أو أن يسكنها في بلد معين،كان الشرط صحيحاً وملزماً، فان لم يف ِ به الزوج فسخ العقد بطلب من الزوجة ولها مطالبته  بسائر حقوقها  الزوجية .*
*   ـ إذا اشترط الزوج على زوجته شرطاً تتحقق له به مصلحة غير  محظورة شرعاً ولا يمس حق الغير ك**أ**ن يشترط عليها أن لا تعمل خارج البيت ،أو أن تسكن معه في البلد الذي يعمل فيه، كان الشرط صحيحاً وملزماً، فإن لم تف ِالزوجة به فسخ العقد بطلب من الزوج ،واعفي من مهرها المؤجل ومن نفقة عدتها"* 
* وجاء في قرارات وتوصيات الدورة السادسة عشرة لمجلس مجمع الفقه الإسلامي المنعقد في دبي في الفترة ما بين 30ـ 5 ربيع الأول 1426 / قرار رقم 144 البند الخامس ما يلي:* 
*    يجوز للزوجة أن تشترط في عقد الزواج أن تعمل خارج البيت، فإن رضي الزوج بذلك ألزم به، ويكون الاشتراط عند العقد صراحة.* 
*    ويجب أن نبين أمراً وهو أن المرأة قد تتزوج وهي تعمل* *ولا يرفض**الزوج  ع**ملها في بداية* *ا**لأمر، وبعد الزواج يمنعها الزوج من العمل، فهل له منعها ؟المس**أ**لة دائرة بين قاعد**ت**ين فقهيتين :*
*القاعدة الأولى :* *"**لا ينسب إلي ساكت قول**"** (52)**،** وعليه فإن سكوته عن عملها في بداية الزواج لا يدل على موافقته على هذا العمل ولا يدل السكوت على اشتراطها عدم منعها من وظيفتها و**لذا** يحقق له منعها من العمل بخلاف ما لو اشترطت  ذلك بصراحة في العقد (53)* *.*
*القاعدة الثانية :* *"**السكوت في معرض الحاجة إلى بيان**"*
*فسكو**ت** الزوج عن عملها عندما يتزوجها وهي موظفه  كاشتراطها عليه أن تبقي موظفة، وعليه فلا يحق له منعها من العمل ،وقال به عبد الرحمن الصابوني (54)**.*
* والذي يترجح لدينا هو القول بما تدل عليه القاعدة الأولى، إذ في مثل هذه القضايا التي يبنى عليها استقرار الأسر ،والكثير من الحقوق المالية والدينية، فيجب أن يصرح بالاشتراط، وهو ما أخذ به قانون الأحوال الشخصية الأردني في المادة 19ـ كما سبق ـ وأن الأصل في  هذه المسألة يرجع إلي الأخذ بالحكم الذي يحقق المصلحة للأسرة  ويكون بعيداً عن التعسف والتعنت .*


*ثامناً**:نفقة الزوجة العاملة* *     هل يعتبر خروج المرأة للعمل مسقطا ً لحقها في النفقة من الولي أو الزوج؟*
* في المسألة تفصيل: فإما أن تخرج بإذنه. أو أن تخرج بغير إذنه.*

*أ-**     أن تخرج المرأة للعمل بموافقة الزوج ففي هذه الحالة ذهب الفقهاء إلى  قولين:*
* القول الأول :أن نفقتها تسقط وإن رضي الزوج، وقال به الحنفية في قول(55)**،** وفي رواية عند الشافعية (56) ،جاء في رد المحتار:" أن الأب الذي يكلف بالإنفاق على ابنته حتى تتزوج، لو رضي بان تعمل بنته عملا تكتسب منه كالخياطة مثلا**ً** ، سقطت نفقتها عنه وأصبحت هي المسؤولة عن نفسها"**،** و قال* *في نهاية المحتاج* *:* *"**ولا تجب المؤن  لمالك كفايته فإن قدر على كسب ولم يكتسب كلفه، أن كان حلالا ً لائقا ًبه وإلا فلا " وقال:ـ"لو استغنت الأنثى بنحو خياطة وغزل، يجب أن تكون نفقتها من كسبها كما هو الظاهر ولا نقول تجب ـ أي النفقة ـ على الأب، إلا إذا كان لا يكفيها فيجب على الأب كفايتها بدفع القدر المعجوز عنه"(58)،ورجح هذا القول مصطفى السباعي (59)* *.*
*القول الثاني : لا تسقط نفقتها وإذا كان عملها بإذن من الزوج أو الولي قاله** بعض** الشافعية (60)**،** والمالكية (61) ،**و** الظاهرية (62) ،*
*جاء في المحلى:*
*"وينفق الرجل على امرأته من حين يعقد نكاحها دع**ا** إلى البناء أو لم يدع ولو إنها في المهد، ناشر كانت أو غير ناشر، غنية كانت أو فقيرة، ذات أب أو يتيمة على  قدر ماله"* *(63)**.*
*الرأي المختار :أن نفقة الزوجة العاملة لا تسقط إذا**كان خروجها بإذن زوجها** للأسباب التالية:ـ*
*أولاً: عموم الأدلة الدالة على وجوب النفقة والتي تبقى على عمومها ما لم يرد دليل يخصصها، ومنها:.*
*1.   * *قال تعالى "**وَعلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ* * "( سورة البقرة:233) .*
*2.   * *قال تعالى "* *أَسْكِنُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ سَكَنتُم مِّن وُجْدِكُمْ**" (سورة الطلاق:6) .*
*ثانياً: رد على من قال ب**أ**ن لا نفقة للمرأة إلا حيث تدعى إلى البناء بها: بان هذا قول لم يأت به ق**را**ن، ولا سنة، ولا قول صحابي، ولا قياس، ولا رأ**ي** له وجه ، ولاشك في أن الله عز وجل لو أراد استثناء الصغيرة والناشز لما غفل عن ذلك حتى يبينه غيره .*
*ثالثاً:كتب عمر بن الخطاب إلى أمراء الأ**مص**ار :"أن انظروا من طالت غيبته، أن يبعثوا نفقة أو يرجعوا أو يفارقوا فإن فارق فان عليه نفقة ما فارق من يوم غاب"*
*والخطاب على عمومه لم يخصص فيه عمر ناشزاً من غيرها.*
*رابعاً: أن من قال بمنع المرأة من النفقة إذا خرجت للعمل قال بنفقة المريضة التي لايمكن وطؤها فتركوا القول بأن النفقة مقابل الجماع، والمريضة عاجزة عن ذلك، ومع ذلك وجبت لها النفقة، فالأصل أن تقاس نفقة المرأة العاملة على نفقة المريضة والتفريق بينهما لا يستند إلى  دليل .*
*ب-** أن تخرج المرأة للعمل دون موافق**ة** الزوج* *      إذا خرجت المرأة للعمل ولم يأذن لهل الزوج بذلك فقد اختلف الفقهاء** في نفقتها*
* على قولين:*
* القول الأول :   إن نفقة المرأة العاملة لا تسقط وإن لم يأذن لها الزوج وذلك لأنها مشغولة بمصالحها وشؤونها الخاصة؛ فهي معذورة في نقص التسليم، قال بهذا الحنفية في قول (64) والحنابلة في رواية (65) والظاهرية (66)* *.*
*القول الثاني:  إن نفقة المرأة العاملة تسقط إذا خرجت دون رض**ى**الولي أو الزوج .*
*قال به الحنفية (67)،والمالكية(68)، والشافعية(69) والحنابلة في رواية (70)،قال السرخسي:" إنما تستوجب النفقة بتسليمها نفسها إلى الزوج وتفريغها نفسها لمصالحه فإذا امتنعت من ذلك صارت ظالمة، وقد فوتت  ما كان يجب لها من النفقة باعتباره فلا نفقة لها "(71)**.*
*أدلة القول الأول:*
* استدل القائلون بعدم سقوط نفقة المرأة العاملة بأدلة منها:  * 
*1**قال تعالى**:** "**وَعلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ* * "(سورة البقرة:233)* 
*2** قال تعالى: "**لِيُنفِقْ ذُو سَعَةٍ مِّن سَعَتِهِ"(سورة الطلاق:7)*
*3.   * *قال تعالى "* *أَسْكِنُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ سَكَنتُم مِّن وُجْدِكُمْ**" (سورة الطلاق:6) * 
*4.** عن جابر رضي الله عنه أن الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" أبدأ بنفسك فتصدق عليها فان فضل شيء فلأهلك فإن فضل شيء فلذي قرابتك"(72) .*
* 5.* *إن خروج المرأة للعمل لا يسقط حقها في المهر فكذا لا يسقط حقها في النفقة ، وكذا لو كانت مريضة . يرد بأن المهر حق يجب لها بمجرد العقد أما النفقة فهي نظير الاحتباس* 
*6 .**لا توجد أدله تقرر سقوط النفقة في حالة خروجها للعمل فالقول يفتقر إلى الدليل، والأدلة التي تسقط النفقة إنما هي في حالة النشوز، وفي حالة عدم تمكين المرأة نفسها ،وخروجها للعمل خلاف ذلك وليس فيه دلالة على النشوز .*
*7.** إن المرأة لا تعتبر ناشزاً بذهابها  إلى العمل فالفقهاء يعتبرون النشوز المسقط للنفقة هو: معصية الزوج فيما فرض الله عليها، وعدم منعها نفسها منه بغير حق ، وفي عملها المتزامن في الغالب مع ساعات عمله لا يتحقق  معنى النشوز .*

*أدلة أصحاب القول الثاني : ـ*
*استدل القائلون بسقوط نفقة المرأة العاملة بأدلة منها:* 
*1 .قال تعالى: ـ* *وَاللاَّتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلاَ تَبْغُواْ عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلاً إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا  (سورة النساء:34) .*
*وجه الاستدلال : المرأة الناشز* *لا* *نفقه لها والناشز هي التي تترك بيت الزوجية بغير مسوغ شرعي، وخروج المرأة للعمل لغير ضرورة يعتبر بغير مسوغ شرعي.*
*2.رو**ي** أن فاطمة بنت قيس نشزت على أحمائها فنقلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بيت أم مكتوم ولم يجعل لها نفقة ولا سكنى ".(73) * 
*3.النفقة جزاء الاحتباس وعلة وجوبها هو قيام الاحتباس وعلة سقوطها هو فواته، فإذا اختل الاحتباس سقطت النفقة .*
*الرأي ال**مختار:*
* هو القول بسقوط النفقة إذا خرجت بغير أذن الزوج لأن قرارها في البيت من حق الزوج عليها، وعدم طاعته يسقط حقها في النفقة وتعتبر به ناشزا ؛**و**لقوة أدلة القائلين بذلك وبه أخذ القانون الأردني في المادة (68 )من قانون الأحوال الشخصية والتي تنص على:" أن النفقة تسقط بخروج الزوجة للعمل خارج البيت بغير إذن الخروج "  .وقال السرطاوي: " إذا خرجت المرأة للعمل بغير إذن زوجها فلا نفقة لها و**ا**ن* *أ**ذن لها بالعمل فله حق الرجوع عن الإذن متى شاء فان رفضت سقطت نفقتها" (74).*
*و**جاء في قرارات الدورة السادسة عشر**ة** لمجلس مجمع الفقه الإسلامي المنعقد في دبي الفتره9 مابين 3صفر /5ربيع الأول /1426 ما يلي :* 
*إن خروج الزوجة للعمل لا يسقط نفقتها الواجبة على الزوج والمقررة شرعا وفق الضوابط الشرعية، ما لم يتحقق في ذلك الخروج معنى النشوز المسقط للنفقة* *.*

*تاسعاً**:**مشاركة المر**أ**ة العاملة في النفقة على بيتها* 
*هل تجبر المرأة على  النفقة على بيتها من راتبها؟.وهل يجب للزوج شيء من راتب الزوجة؟ * 
*الحياة الزوجية قائمة على أساس المودة الرحمة ،وعلى أن يحرص كل من الزوجين على توفير السكن والاستقرار والهدوء لنفسه ولشريكه الذي لا يمكن أن يحقق السعادة لنفسه إلا بسعادته* *،**ويؤكد هذا قوله تعالى :* " *وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (سورة الروم :21)**.**وخروج المرأة للعمل لابد وأن ينعكس على الأسرة بآثار سلبية في بعض الأوقات، وأخرى ايجابية**،** أما الآثار السلبية فكثيرة، فبعد الأم عن الأسرة يؤدي إلى عدم قيامها بواجباتها الشرعية على الوجه الأمثل . والأسرة هي المكان الذي تعود إليه المرأة لتفرغ فيه بعضا ً من همومها التي حملتها خلال ساعات العمل، فتراها مرهقة متعبة، وكل ذلك يتحمل تبعاته الزوج والأولاد، ومتطلبات الحياة  الاجتماعية والشخصية  للمرأة العاملة أكثر منها للمرأة غير العاملة، وهذا كله يقع على كاهل الزوج، فهل ما ذكر يُعد سبباً يُوجب على المرأة العاملة أن تتحمل بعضاً من نفقات الأسرة ؟*
*     في المسألة قولان: القول الأول : اتفق الفقهاء الأربعة (75)على القول بأن المرأة لا تجبر على المشاركة في النفقة على بيتها. قال الشافعي :" إذا تصدقت المرأة على زوجها بشيء ، أو وضعت له من مهرها أو من دين كان لها عليه، فأقامت البينة على أنه أكرهها على ذلك والزوج في موضع القهر للمرأة أبطلت ذلك عنها )"(76)**.*
*   القول الثاني: وهو القول بوجوب مساهمة المرأة في النفقة على أسرتها وبيتها متى كانت عاملة أو غنية .                                                                                                        * 
*وقال به الظاهرية (77) وبعض الفقهاء المعاصرين مثل يوسف القرضاوي(78) ،ومحمد عبد السلام ،وأخذت به بعض القوانين كقانون الأحوال الشخصية المغربية (79) .*
*جاء**في المحلى**:"فان عجز الزوج عن نفقة نفسه وامرأته غنية كلفت النفقة عليه ولا ترجع عليه بشيء من ذلك إن أيسر"(80)**.*
*ويلحق بحالة العجز إذا كان دخله لا يكفي لتحمل حاجات الأسرة. يستفاد من كلام ابن حزم وجوب التفريق بين ثلاث حالات :*
*1.     * *إذا كان الزوج فقيراً فتنفق عليه الزوجة وجوبا ً عليها وليس دينا ً خلافاً للجمهور الذي يعتبر ذلك ديناً عليه(81)* 
*2.     * *إذا كان غنيا ًفلا تجب نفقته عليها لأنه لا نفقة لغني .واستدل على ذلك من الآية ال**ت**ي توجب النفقة على الزوج مادام قادرا**ً** على ذلك.*
*3 .إذا كان متوسط الحال فإذا تركت العمل افتقر ففي هذه الحالة يندب لها النفقة وتعتبر متبرعة. وقال محمد عبد السلام:" إذا رضي الزوج أن تعمل الزوجة فيجب أن تتحمل شيئا ً من النفقة إن طلب الزوج منها ذلك لأن عملها على حساب مصلحته، ويترك تقدير ما تدفعه المرأة للعرف وللظروف الاجتماعية والاقتصادية"(82)**.*
*  أدلة**القائلين بأن الزوجة العاملة لا تجبر على المشاركة في النفقة على بيتها**:*
*1.     * * النفقة واجبة على الرجل وقد جعلها الشارع فريضة لازمة عليه لقوله تعالى:ـ"* *لِيُنفِقْ ذُو سَعَةٍ مِّن سَعَتِهِ "(سورة الطلاق:7)**.*
*وجه الاستدلال،* *اللام في قوله تعالى لام الأمر ،والأمر يفيد الوجوب، فإذا كان الإسلام لا يكلفها الإنفاق على نفسها فالأولى أن لا تكلف بالإنفاق على غيرها .*
*2.     * *أباح الإسلام للمرأة أن تأخذ ما يكفيها وبنيها من مال زوجها وبغير علمه بالمعروف، فقد جاء عن هند زوج أبي سفيان أنها جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت:يا رسول الله إن أبا سفيان رجل شحيح وليس يعطيني من النفقة ما يكفيني وولدي* *،**فقال:خذي ما يكفيك وولدك بالمعروف.(83)* 
*   وقد نص بعض الفقهاء** المالكية والحنابلة** على أن الزوج إذا أعسر بنفقه زوجته**،** فإنها تمكن من فراقه ولها أن تأخذ من  الغير ويكون دينا**ً** متعلق**ً** بذمته.(84)* 
*3.     * *للمرأة ذمة مالية مستقلة، وثمرة عملها حق خالص لها لا يحل لأحد أن يأخذ منه إلا بحق أو برضا منها ، لقوله عليه السلام " لا يحل لامرئ مسلم من* *م**ال أخيه شيء إلا بطيب نفس منه"(85)، وعليه فراتب المرأة جزء من مالها الذي تملكه، فلها أن تتصرف به كيف تشاء دون وصاية من أحد مادام ذلك وفق الشريعة الإسلامية.*
*4.     * *إن القول بوجوب مشاركة المرأة العاملة في النفقة يتعارض مع ما تفيده إشارة بعض النصوص ومنها :*
*  عن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : لا تزوجوا النساء لحسنهن فعسى حسنهن أن يرديهن، ولا تزوجوهن لأموالهن فعسى أمواله**ن** أن تطغيهن، ولكن تزوجوا على دين، ولأمة خرماء سوداء ذات دين أفضل(86)، وأن القول بوجوب مشاركة المرأة العاملة في ال**ن**فقه يتناقض مع الأغراض الشريفة التي حددتها الشريعة الإسلامية لاختيار الزوجة على أساسها.* 
*أدلة القائلين بوجوب مشاركة** الزوجة** في النفقة:    * 
*1.قال تعالى :"**وَعلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ لاَ تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لاَ تُضَآرَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا وَلاَ مَوْلُودٌ لَّهُ بِوَلَدِهِ وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ**. "(سورة البقرة:233)*
*وجه الاستدلال : بينت الآية أن النفقة تجب على الزوج وعلى كل وارث متى وجبت عليه ، قال ابن حزم :"والزوجة وارثه فعليها نفقة بنص القرآن الكريم "(87).*
*2.عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :**"** لا يجوز لامرأة هبة في مالها إذا ملك زوجها عصمتها* *"**(88) .*
*وفي رواية أن الرسول علية الصلاة والسلام يوم فتح مكة قام خطيبا**ً** فقال في خطبته: لا يجوز لامرأة عطية إلا بإذن زوجها (89) .*
*وجه الاستدلال :تفيد الأحاديث السابقة أن المرأة لا يجوز لها أن تتصرف بمالها بهبة ٍ أو عطية ٍ إلا بإذن زوجها ، وهذا يدل ُ على  أن للزوج ِ حقا ً في مال زوجته ، وبمقتضى هذا الحق عليها أن تستشيره ُ إذا تصرفت في مالها ،**و** أن تنفق عليه إن أعسر .* 
*3. أن التحولات في واقع حياة الناس، وكثرة الاحتياجات ومتطلبات الحياة، وتيسر ظروف العمل للرجل والمرأة، وعجز أغلب الناس عن الوفاء بمتطلبات الحياة جعلهم يقبلون على الزواج من المرأة العاملة لأنها تتحمل معهم تبعات الحياة ومستلزمات الأسرة (95) .*
*المناقشة والترجيح:*
* أولاً:* *رد الظاهرية على أدلة الجمهور والتي توجب النفقة على الزوج* *بما يلي:*
*1.** ذلك هو الأصل ومادام الزوج غنيا ً والزوجة غير عاملة .*
*2.**إن القول بوجوب النفقة على المرأة في حالة فقر الزوج، و**هذا** لا يتعارض ذلك مع استقلاليتها المالية، والنصوص تؤكد أن من الصفات المرغوبة في المرأة للزواج منها أن تكون ذات مال فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام :"تنكح  المرأة لأربع لمالها وجمالها وحسبها ودينها فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك"(91).*
*فالحديث يدل على  بعض الصفات المرغوبة، ولكنه ينهى في الوقت نفسه عن التركيز على بعضها كالمال، وترك أقواها وأولاها وهو الدين .*
*ثانيا:* *رد الجمهور على أدلة الظاهرية :*
*1.       * *إن الاستدلال بالآية السابقة الذكر فيه نظر ، فالآية تفيد وجوب النفقة على الزوج وعلى الوارث ممن تجب عليه النفقة من الرجال  ، وخصص الرجال دون النساء بالوجوب بآيات منها قوله تعالى : " وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف " .(البقرة :233) ، والمولود له هو الزوج .*
*2.       * *إن الأحاديث التي استدل بها الظاهرية والتي لا تبيح للمرأة هبةً أو عطية إلا بإذن الزوج بأنها محمولة على عدة معاني :*
*أ. أن لا تزيد العطية على الثلث قياسا ً على الوصية .*
*ب . أن الأحاديث محمولة على حسن العشرة و**ا**ستطابة نفس الزوج وعلى الأدب والاختيار.* 
*ج . أن الأحاديث تتعارض مع نص القرآن والسنة.*
*وجاء في حاشية السندي على سنن النسائي**:**" قال الخطابي :أخذ به ـ بحديث ِ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجوز لامرأة عطية إلا بإذن زوجها ـ مالك قلت ما أخذ بإطلاقه ولكن أخذ بما زاد على الثلث،وهو عند أكثر العلماء على معنى حسن العشرة واستطابة نفس الزوج، ونقل عن الشافعي أن الحديث ليس ثابت لأن القرآن والسنة يدل على خلافه ، ويمكن أن يكون هذا في موضع الاختيار ومثله أن ليس لها أن تصوم وزوجها حاضر إلا بإذنه، فإن فعلت جاز صومها وان خرجت بغير إذنه فباعت جاز بيعها، وقد أعتقت ميمونة قبل أن يعلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يعب ذلك عليها فدل على أن الحديث إن ثبت فهو محمول على الأدب والاختيار .*
* وقيل**:** الحديث يتعارض بمعناه مع الأحاديث والآيات الدالة على نفوذ تصرفها في مالها دون إذن زوجها " (92)* *.*
* ثالثا: * *القول ال**مختار:** إن القول بوجوب مشاركة المرأة في نفقة بيتها أمر يتعارض مع نصوص الشريعة الإسلامية،وليس لأحد أن يفرض على المسلمين ما لم تفرضه عليهم نصوص الشريعة الإسلامية الصالحة لكل زمان ومكان .*
*ولكن يمكن القول أن* *ما كان من نفقات للمرأة اقتضتها طبيعة العمل وخروجها له، كنفقة المواصلات أو زيادة نفقة السكن؛ لقرب**ه** من عملها،ونفقة الخادمة التي تطلب وجودها عمل المرأة، وكل النفقات التي اقتضتها ظروف عمل المرأة كالهاتف وكذا النفقات الزائدة التي تنفقها المرأة على ملابسها ومظهرها بصفتها عاملة، والنفقات الاجتماعية التي يتطلبها العمل فكل ذلك ومثله يكون* *واجباً* *من راتب المرأة، فتنفق على حاجاتها التي يتطلبها العمل من راتبها.*
*    أما** النفقات المتعلقة بحاجات الأسرة والتي لا علاقة لعمل المرأة فيها فهذه واجبة على الرجل كما ذكرنا .*
* وعلى الرغم من ترجيح القول بأن مساهمة المرأة العاملة في النفقة لا تكون واجبةً عليها ، غير أن المساهمة في النفقة على البيت من الأمور المستحبة التي تتقرب بها الى الله تعالى وتنال بها مرضاة الله , ثم رضى زوجها ويؤكد ذلك ما يلي   :*
*1.**عن زينب بنت عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنهما قالت : انطلقت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدت امرأة من الأنصار على الباب حاجتها مثل حاجتي فمر علينا بلال فقلنا : سل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أيجزي ء عني أن انفق على زوجي وأيتام لي من حجري؟ وقلنا لا تخبر بنا  فدخل فسأل فقال : من هما ؟ قال : زينب قال أي الزيانب؟ قال: امرأة عبد الله بن مسعود؟ قال: نعم لها أجر القرابة وأجر الصدقة (93).* 
*2.**عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت**":** يا رسول الله هل لي من أجر في بني أبي سلم**ه** أن انفق عليهم وليست بتاركتهم هكذا وهكذا إنما هم بني قال : نعم لك أجر ما أنفقت عليهم" .(94)*
*3.**اعتماد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في بداية حياته الزوجية على مال خديجة رضي الله عنها فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام " إذا ذكر خديجة أحسن عليها الثناء ،فقلت ما تذكر منها وقد أبدلك الله بها خيراً؟ قال: ما أبدلني الله بها خيراً منها، صدقتي إذ كذبني الناس، وواستني بمالها إذ حرمني الناس، ورزقتني الله منها الولد إذ لم يرزقني من غيرها" .(95)*
*4.**المساهمة في النفقة من المعاشرة في المعروف وهي من الأسباب التي تولد المحبة بين الزوجين وتقوي دعائم الأسرة.ويؤكد ذلك ق**و**له تعالى:**"** ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف " (سورة البقرة:228)* 

*الخـاتـمـة* *كان من أهم النتائج التي توصلت إليها في هذا البحث ما يلي:* 
*1.       * *أن الأصل في عمل المرأة المسلمة هو الإباحة، مادام ذلك مقيدا ً بجملة من الضوابط والشروط، وقد ينتقل حكم عمل المرأة إلى الكراهية أو التحريم تبعاً لتمسكها بتلك الضوابط والشروط ، وقد يأخذ حكم الندب أو الوجوب بحسب قدراتها ، وحاجتها للعمل، وحاجة المجتمع لصنعتها أومهارتها .*
*2.       * *للزوج الحق في منع زوجته من العمل وعليها الطاعة إذا ثبت أن الزوج غير متعسف في منعها من العمل وأن عملها يؤثر على مصالح الأسرة واستقرارها، وكان الزوج قادرا ًعلى تلبية حاجات الأسرة، ويتضرر من هذا العمل .*
*3.       * *لا يجوز للزوجة الخروج للعمل أو أن  تبقى فيه إذا قصدت بذلك الأضرار بالزوج أو ترتب على عملها ضرر على الأسرة والزوج  يغلب على مصلحتها الخاصة المرتجاة منه، ويجب عليها أن لا تخرج للعمل إلا بموافقة زوجها على ذلك ،مادامت لم تشترط ذلك في العقد .*
*4.       * *نفقة المرأة العاملة لا تسقط إذا خرجت بإذن زوجها وموافقته وذلك لأن النفقة تجب بعقد الزواج أو بتمكينها لنفسها منه وهي بعملها لا تعتبر ناشزا ،ً وبخاصة إذا تزامن وقت عملها مع عمله ،أما إذا خرجت المرأة للعمل بغير إذنه وموافقته فإن حقها في النفقة يسقط وتعتبر ناشزا ً .*
*5.       * *ما كان من نفقات للمرأة يتطلبها عملها كنفقة المواصلات وغيرها فهذه تجب من مال المرأة تنفق على نفسها من راتبها ، وما كان من نفقات متعلقة بحاجات الأسرة من مأكل ومشرب وملبس فهذه واجبة على الرجل ولا تجب على المرأة .*
*6.       * *مساهمة المرأة العاملة في النفقة على بيتها أمر مندوب إليه وهو من سبل المعاشرة بالمعروف وهي من الأسباب التي تقوى أواصر المحبة بين الزوجين وتقوى دعائم  الأسرة .*
*وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين* *.*

----------


## محمد عقله

*المراجع والمصادر*  *-**إبراهيم* *,**مصطفى وآخرون، المعجم الوسيط،دار إحياء التراث العربي.*
*-**البكري**,** أبو بكر عثمان بن محمد الدمياطي ،(ت1300هـ)، حاشية إعانة الطالبين،دار الكتب العلمية بيروت،*
*-**ابن حزم**,** أبو محمد علي* *ب**ن* *أ**حمد بن سعيد (ت456هـ), المحلى**,**تحقيق: احمد محمد شاكر، دار الفكر،*
*-**ابن رشد* *,**محمد بن أحمد،(ت955هـ)،  بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد،ط مصطفى الحلبي بمصر*
*-**ابن سعد**,** أبو عبد الله محمد بن سعد بن منيع الزهري،(ت230هـ)،الطبقات الكبرى،دار صادر بيروت عام1957م.*
*-**ابن عابدين ،(ت1232هـ)،حاشية رد المحتار على الدر المختار،دار الفكر**.*
*-**ابن قدامة**,** موفق الدين عبد الله بن أحمد،(ت620هـ) ،المغني،دار الفكر بيروت،*
*-** ابن مفلح**,** محمد بن محمد المقدسي ، الفروع ،عالم الكتب بيروت* *.*
*-**ابن منظور, أبو الفضل جمال الدين محمد بن مكرم الافريقي المصري**،(ت711**)**ه**،لسان العرب،دار صادر ،بيروت.       * 
*-** ابن نجيم**,** زين بن إبراهيم بن محمد،(ت 970 هـ)،* *البحر* *الرائق شرح كنز الدقائق،ط1،دار الكتب العلمية بيروت**.*
*-**ابن الهمام**,** كمال الدين محمد بن عبد الواحد،(ت 862هـ )  شرح فتح القدير،دار الكتب العلمية بيروت ، طبعة عام 1424هـ* *.*
*- * *الفيروز آبادي، محمد بن يعقوب،(ت817) ، القاموس المحيط،بيروت دارا لفكر للطباعة.*
*-** البهوتي* *,**ابن النجار محمد الفتوحي،(ت972هـ) شرح منتهى الارادات في جمع المقنع مع التنقيح    والزيادات،مكتبة دار العروبة بمصر*
*-**البيهقي* *,**أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن ،  السنن الكبرى ، دار الفكر بيروت،.*
*-** الخرشي**,** العدوي الشيخ علي،(ت1112هـ) حاشية الخرشي على مختصر خليل،دار النهضة العلمية بيروت.*
*-**ال**ح**طاب**,** محمد،(ت954هـ)، مواهب الجليل بشرح مختصر خليل،دار النهضة العلمية بيروت،.*
*-** الدر دير**,** أبو بكر أحمد, الشرح الكبير، دار إحياء الكتب بمصر.*
*-**الدسوقي* *,**محمد بن أحمد بن عرفة المالكي ،(ت1230هـ) ،حاشية الدسوقي،دار الكتب العلمية بيروت ، 1417ه.*
*-**الرملي**,** شمس الدين بن أبي العباس بن حمزة ،(ت1004 هـ)، نهاية المحتاج إلى شرح المنهاج في مذهب الإمام الشافعي، دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر**.*
*-** زيدان* *,**عبد الكريم ،الوجيز في أصول الفقه، مؤسسة الرسالة*
*-**الزحيلي**,** وهبه، الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته، دار الفكر ط3 عام 1989 م.*
*-** الزيلعي**,** فخر الدين ،(ت 743هـ )، تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق ،دار المعرفة بيروت* *.*
*-**السر خسي**,** شمس الدين محمد بن احمد ،(ت490هـ)،المبسوط،دار المعرفة بيروت*
*-** السرطاوي**,** محمود ،شرح قانون الأحوال الشخصية عقد الزواج وآثاره، ط2 ،1996 .*
*-** السيوطي**,** الحافظ جلال الدين ، شرح سنن النسائي ، دار الفكر،عام 1978*
*-** سابق، السيد* *,**فقه السنة،دار الكتاب العربي.*
*-**الشافعي**,أبوعبد الله محمد بن إدريس* *،الأم ،**، تحقيق احمد عبيد ، دار إحياء التراث العربي ،ط  1 عام 2000،* 
*-** الشربيني**,** محمد الخطيب، (ت 997هـ)، مغنى المحتاج في حل ألفاظ المنهاج، طبعة مصطفى الحلبي بمصر.*
*-** الشرواني**,** عبد الحميد ،والشيخ أحمد بن قاسم العبادي  ، حواشي الشرواني على تحفة المحتاج بشرح المنهاج ،دار الفكر.*
*-** الشيرازي**,** أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن علي الفيروز أبادي، المهذب في فقه ال**ا**مام الشافعي،دار الكتب العلمية بيروت،ط عام1416هـ**.*
*-**الصابوني**,** عبد الرحمن ، شرح قانون للأحوال الشخصية السوري،مطبعة جامعة دمشق 1972م*
*-** الصاوي**,** أحمد ، بلغة السالك لأقرب المسالك،دار الكتب العلمية بيروت ،ط 1،عام 1415هـ* *.*
*-** زيدان**,**عبد الكريم**,**المفصل في أحكام المرأة والبيت المسلم في الشريعة الإسلامية،مؤسسة الرسالة سوريا*
*-**الدقس* *, ع**مد ،أشكال عمل المرأة، بحث في المجلة الثقافية الجامعة الأردنية العدد 62لعام 2004.*
*-ا**لغزي**,** محمد بن* *أ**حمد، موسوعة القواعد الفقهية، مكتبة التوبة، ط1416**هـ.*
*-** قلع جي، محمد رواس وصادق حامد ،معجم لغة الفقهاء،دار النفائس،بيروت.*
*- القصبي**,** محمود زلط، فقه الأسرة، دار**البيان* *للطباعة، ط عام 2003 م.*
*-**الكاساني* *,**علاء الدين أبو بكر بن مسعود الحنفي ،(ت 587هـ )، بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع*
*، الناشر زكريا علي يوسف، مطبعة الإمام القاهرة  .*
*-** الكشناوي**,** أبو بكر، أسهل المدارك شرح إرشاد السالك في فقه الإمام مالك ،دار الكتب العلمية بيروت.*
*-**عبد السلام* *،* *محمد،العلاقات الأسرية** في الإسلام،مكتبة الفلاح،الكويت،ط عام 1981م**.*
*-** العمراني، محمد الكدي**,**فقه الأسرة المسلمة، منشورات محمد علي بيضون دار الكتب العلمية.*
*-ال**مرغياني**,** أبو الحسن علي بن أبي بكر بن عبد الجليل الرشداني،(ت593هـ)، الهداية شرح بداية المبتدي،دار إحياء التراث العربي بيروت 1416هـ* *.*
*-**. السباعي، مصطفى**،**المرأة بين الفقه والقانون، دار الوراق، ط7**,** 1999.*
*Abstract* *This study discusses** the issue of stipulation of* *the husband's agreement to woman's work.  It shows the right of husband to stop his wife from working, and the working woman's right in payment. Can work be a dropping reason for this right? Does the husband have the right to take his wife's salary, or any part of it or share the expenditure with the family? Showing the jurisprudents opinion and discussing their evidences in all matters, showing all the preponderances.* *تم بحمد الله تعالى*

----------

